# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  فيلم خارج عن القانون ,فيلم خليج نعمة, فيلم ايامنا الجاية, مشاهدة مباشرة

## Sad Story

[frame="7 80"]* خليج نعمة VCD


خليج نعمة

تدور احداث الفيلم حول "جنة" التي تتزوج من شاب ثري
وتسافر إلى اليونان ولكنه يعاملها معاملة جافة ويرهبها داخل المنزل
فتهرب منه وتعود لمصر وتقرر إعادة افتتاح الأتيليه الخاص بوالدها بخليج نعمة
وتقابل مجموعة من الشباب يحاولون العمل في شرم الشيخ
وتقع في غرام أحدهم ولكنها تشعر أن زوجها ما زال يطاردها
وتتوالى الأحداث

خليج نعمة
بطولة : غادة عادل - باسم ياخور مى كساب - إدوارد - أحمد فهمى محمود العسيلى - راندا البحيرى 



أيامنا الجاية



مجموعة من شباب الجامعات لديهم مشاكل عائلية فتجمعهم رحلة
وأثناء هذه الرحلة يقررون بعض القرارات الخاطئة
كالزواج عرفياً بزميلاتهم
وتتوالى الأحداث 



خــارج عن القـــانون VCD



تدور أحداث الفيلم حول عمر (كريم عبدالعزيز) الذى فقد أبيه صغيراً على أيدى الشرطه
ويربيه بعد ذلك تاجر مخدرات (حسن حسنى) ويعلمه تجاره المخدرات وأشياء أخرى
ويحاول عمر طوال الوقت إكتشاف القاتل الحقيقى لوالده
وتتلاحق الأحداث المثيرة السريعة
إلى أن ينتهى الفيلم بمفاجأة

خـــارج عن القـــانون

بطولة
كريم عبد العزيز - حسن حسنى
مايا نصرى - أحمد سعيد عبد الغنى
إنعام سالوسة - عبد العزيز مخيون
وآخرين* [/frame]

----------


## The Gentle Man

جميل جدا
يسلموا

----------


## احساس المطر

[frame="4 50"] 
يسلمو ..جاري تحميل الروابط هلا ..ورح احضرهم لما ارجع من الشام
[/frame]

----------


## زهره التوليب

[frame="1 80"]مشكووووووووووور
شكلي رح اسهر على واحد منهم الليله
[/frame]

----------


## w800i wael

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

